# Tacoma News Tribune: Lewis will be contacted by Blazers July 1st



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Presti wants to Sign and Trade Rashard Lewis...

http://www.theolympian.com/sports/story/148908.html


Portland is claiming to be in contact with Seattle/Lewis.


----------



## DamDweller (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow, now that would be huge gap filler now wouldn't it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

works for me. can we send them frye and francis?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

there are other teams that want to sign and trade lewis also - miami, NY, LA and probably others. bidding war coming up.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> there are other teams that want to sign and trade lewis also - miami, NY, LA and probably others. bidding war coming up.


The beauty is that Seattle wants to Sign and Trade for Lewis instead of just letting Lewis walk.

I think the blazers have more to offer than any of these other teams that want Lewis.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Orlando said they will send him a contract offer on Sunday.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Five5even said:


> The beauty is that Seattle wants to Sign and Trade for Lewis instead of just letting Lewis walk.
> 
> I think the blazers have more to offer than any of these other teams that want Lewis.


what do we have to offer that they need?

They're overloaded with swingmen now...they need low post players....

sounds crazy, but i was thinking the knicks trading Eddie Curry to the Sonics would be interesting.....


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Xericx said:


> what do we have to offer that they need?
> 
> They're overloaded with swingmen now...they need low post players....
> 
> sounds crazy, but i was thinking the knicks trading Eddie Curry to the Sonics would be interesting.....


Webster, Przybilla, Jack, Rodriguez, Fernandez, Green, Outlaw, McRoberts, Miles, Magloire

We could trade with any of those pieces.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Zach was what they need, and what they sought.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

MARIS61 said:


> Zach was what they need, and what they sought.


ahhhh...

i disagree.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Zach was what they need, and what they sought.


Maybe what they could use, but there's no evidence that they were seeking him at all.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Fork said:


> Maybe what they could use, but there's no evidence that they were seeking him at all.



I would hope, with the trade that was made for Zach, that not one team in the league was seeking him . . . I'm trying hard to justify this trade. :biggrin:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's not just up to seattle - obviously lewis has to agree to where he goes. nate and oden being here may be more important factors than what talent we can offer compared to other teams.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Fork said:


> Maybe what they could use, but there's no evidence that they were seeking him at all.


it was reported that seattle made an offer for zach, as did denver and another west team. lost track of which thread it was in.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Five5even said:


> I think the blazers have more to offer than any of these other teams that want Lewis.


Without Zach as a trading chip, what do we have? I assume none of us want to deal Oden, Aldridge or Roy. Sergio would be nice to keep, but I don't think qualifies as untouchable.

Beyond that we have Przybilla and...disappointing young swingmen in Outlaw and Webster. Neither would interest a team with Durant and Green.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Minstrel said:


> Without Zach as a trading chip, what do we have? I assume none of us want to deal Oden, Aldridge or Roy. Sergio would be nice to keep, but I don't think qualifies as untouchable.




fernandez & jack would be a good start. 

they also might value webster a little higher than you say for his local ties.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Without Zach as a trading chip, what do we have? I assume none of us want to deal Oden, Aldridge or Roy. Sergio would be nice to keep, but I don't think qualifies as untouchable.
> 
> Beyond that we have Przybilla and...disappointing young swingmen in Outlaw and Webster. Neither would interest a team with Durant and Green.


 Jack and Pryzbilla would be the meat in the trade, I'd think/hope.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Salaries would have to match up in a trade. The biggest contracts we could give them are Pryz and Martell, which is about $8.7 mil. Lewis would want more than that. I highly doubt they have interest in Maglore or Travis. It will be hard to figure out a trade that has any value for Seattle even if Lewis really pushes for it.


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Just a hunch, but I think that's a perfect fit for Jamal Crawford. 

I guess it depends on what Seattle is looking for. With a young PG in Ridnour, a capable back up in Watson, and a frount court of Wilcox, Swift, Durant and Green seems to me that Jamal would be a need.

So maybe a Knicks deal makes sense for both teams?


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Boy, I also forgot Collison and Petro in that overloaded Seattle frontcourt.

Q Richardson and Jamal Crawford for a close to the max Lewis?

Maybe Rose, Nate Robinso and Crawford, for Lewis...

I just don't see Seattle being overly excited about sending the Blazers a player that could cement them as the division favorite for the next half a dozen years.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm not sure Jack is enough of an upgrade (or an upgrade at all) on Luke Ridnour to cause them to be interested in Jack.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Quick question...is Rashard a restricted or un-restricted free agent? That makes a difference on the bidding war right?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

jack webster and joel?

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> jack webster and joel?
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum


That't nothing for Shard, IMO. 

Oden/Aldridge/Shard/Roy as our core is d-o-m-i-n-a-n-t.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Perhaps Seattle and Portland can involve a third team to get a deal done.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Perhaps Seattle and Portland can involve a third team to get a deal done.


That makes sense. Seattle needs to dump a small forward (they have three in Shard, Green and Durant) but doesn't want to lose Lewis for nothing. Portland needs a small forward. Portland's trade pieces don't really line up with Seattle's needs.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

G-Force said:


> Perhaps Seattle and Portland can involve a third team to get a deal done.


the clippers? they still need a pg(jack maybe surge)


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> jack webster and joel?
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum


I'd do that in a heartbeat. None of those guys are key, core members. Lewis would be a spectacular fit for quite a few years.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minstrel said:


> I'd do that in a heartbeat. None of those guys are key, core members. Lewis would be a spectacular fit for quite a few years.


yeah, i dont think its reasonable though


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

rose garden pimp said:


> yeah, i dont think its reasonable though


Yeah, not at all. Seattle would have to be desperate to do it.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

G-Force said:


> Perhaps Seattle and Portland can involve a third team to get a deal done.


Clippers.

Involve Jack to LAC for something up to seattle.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Who might the Clippers part with?


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

G-Force said:


> Who might the Clippers part with?


Maggette is the obvious choice here...

I dont know really who else is on that team besides Kaman and Elton Brand, Mobley...


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

so jack + other stuff to clippers
maggette + other stuff to sonics
lewis S/T to blazers

hmmm


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

crowTrobot said:


> so jack + other stuff to clippers
> maggette + other stuff to sonics
> lewis S/T to blazers
> 
> hmmm


We could give Joel to Seattle along with webster.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Five5even said:


> Maggette is the obvious choice here...


Except Maggette doesn't make sense as the payoff to Seattle. They already have Durant and Green. They don't need another small forward type.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> Except Maggette doesn't make sense as the payoff to Seattle. They already have Durant and Green. They don't need another small forward type.


If i had to pick a player that gets dealt from the Clippers this offseason, i would say Maggette without hesitation.

Maggette is great for Seattle from a veteran standpoint. He can leave after a few years when Seattle has more of a firm squad of young talent. Right now they look like a highschool prep team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Would signing Lewis put a kink in having so much available cap space in a couple years? Also if he doesn't want to be on a young rebuilding Sonic team, why would he want to be on a young rebuilding Blazer team? Oh, yea, Oden.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

The Sonics are going with a youth movement, so what about guys like LaFrentz and/or Miles (if he's even still around once the Randolph trade is completed) for the salary matching part and some of the new draft picks along with maybe Webster (their new local boy)?


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I don't know if it's possible to get Lewis here. That article was a lot of speculation just based on Ray Allen's quotes. I could see why the writer chose those teams though, but I don't think it's all true.

Houston? Well, Rashard is from Houston.
Boston? Well, Allen is there now.
NY? NY is always mentioned.
Portland? Been a rumor for awhile.

I'm surprised it didn't mention Orlando since that's been the most talked about place that he's going to.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Five5even said:


> If i had to pick a player that gets dealt from the Clippers this offseason, i would say Maggette without hesitation.
> 
> Maggette is great for Seattle from a veteran standpoint. He can leave after a few years when Seattle has more of a firm squad of young talent. Right now they look like a highschool prep team.


I agree that Maggette is the likeliest Clipper to leave that team. I simply don't think he makes sense for Seattle.

Whether or not they need a veteran, they don't need one at small forward. That's just a waste of resources for them. As it is, they need to find minutes for both Durant and Green.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> I agree that Maggette is the likeliest Clipper to leave that team. I simply don't think he makes sense for Seattle.
> 
> Whether or not they need a veteran, they don't need one at small forward. That's just a waste of resources for them. As it is, they need to find minutes for both Durant and Green.


Currently they have noone at SG.

We could theoretically trade fernandez in a deal that could land Lewis...I dont know if people want to do it or not, but I wonder if Seattle would bite. Going with the whole rebuilding idea, Fernandez is a great SG to pair with Durant and Green. Its sorta like LMA, Roy and Sergio from last year.

Or webster...


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Currently they have noone at SG.
> 
> We could theoretically trade fernandez in a deal that could land Lewis...I dont know if people want to do it or not, but I wonder if Seattle would bite. Going with the whole rebuilding idea, Fernandez is a great SG to pair with Durant and Green. Its sorta like LMA, Roy and Sergio from last year.
> 
> Or webster...


 Rudy is a shooting guard that could play the point in a pinch. It's not his natural position.
Maggette can play the 2/3 equally well.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> Also if he doesn't want to be on a young rebuilding Sonic team, why would he want to be on a young rebuilding Blazer team? Oh, yea, Oden.


Yes, Oden :biggrin: If we could bring in someone like Lewis, we'd be looking down at the teams fighting for the eight spot THIS YEAR (I think). So while technically we are rebuilding, I think these players are smart enough to realize a great situation when they see one. Like Pritchard said, free agents are no longer disgusted by us, they actually seem interested.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

This is borrowed from that other thread, but...

http://www.blazersedge.com/story/2007/6/29/7560/55490

this is also an interesting take on the SF situation.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I agree that we need to involve a third team and two teams i can think of are Atlanta and the Clippers. Both of them could use a good experienced point guard and a good backup center (in Atlanta Pryzbilla might actually start). Also both teams have some guys with only one year left on their contracts. This is important because I think Seattle only wants back young guys, draft picks and expiring contracts. They don't plan on being in Seattle much longer so that are not in a hurry to put a great team on the floor.

I can't use realgm because we don't know Rashard's new salary and Przbilla is still byc until July 1. 
But I think these trades would work: I will be assuming Rashard will make about 12 million his first year of his new contract.

1. involves Atlanta

Atlanta trades Lorenzen Wright,Anthony Johnson and their 2008 first round pick to Seattle, they receive from Portland Przbilla and Jack. This is a great deal for them, basically giving up a future draft pick for two guys who can start for them.

Seattle sends Rashard to Portland and receives the two expiring players and draft pick from Atlanta, also receives Rudy Fernandez and Martell Webster from Portland. Two young prospects plus a draft pick for Rashard. Maybe we have to give them our 2008 pick also.


Portland sends out Jack, Przbilla, Webster and Fernandez for Rashard (that seems like plenty, I don't think we need to send a draft pick also. Maybe Atlanta sends Josh Childress instead of Wright or Johnson to Seattle.)

2. Involves Clippers:

Clippers send Cassel (last year of his contract) and 2008 first round pick to Seattle, receive Jack and Przbilla.

Seattle sends out Rashard to Portland, receives Cassell, 2008 pick and Webster and Fernandez.

Portland sends out Webster, Fernandez, Pryzbilla, Jack, receives Rashard.


The Atlanta trade seems more likely; they have more need for Przbilla and more young assets and also Clippers may not be ready to let Cassell go.


----------

